# Conversion TIFF vers PDF



## feut (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Sur mac OS X.4, Aperçu permet de convertir des fichiers pdf en jpg, tiff etc ... et inversement.

Je supose qu'il doit exister des commande Unix qui permete de faire les même manipulation de façon a pour les intégrer dans un script.

Si quelqu'un peut me mettre sur la voie.

Cordialement,
Christophe


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juillet 2006)

Sur quelle logiciel? illustrator? indesign? photoshop?


----------



## feut (26 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Sur quelle logiciel? illustrator? indesign? photoshop?



Aucun, j'ai des fichier Tiff, et je voudrai les convertir en pdf sans avoir &#224; les lancer avec  aper&#231;u et faire enregistrer sous et selectionner PDF dans le format.


J'ai essayer avec Automator et Apple script, mais je n'est trouv&#233; de solution.

Je pose a question sur ce forum car je supose qu'il doit y avoir un equivalent unix de ce que fait aper&#231;u.

Voila,
Cordialement.


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux utiliser _nconvert_, commande en ligne correspondant &#224; XnView.
L'avantage est de ne pas avoir besoin de lancer X11 pour l'utiliser.


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

J'oubliais l'&#233;vident ImageMagick. Il y a aussi un utilitaire Apple livr&#233; avec Mac OS X mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom.


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai retrouv&#233; : il s'agit de sips.

Au passage, un petit rappel (c'est presque un rappel pour moi aussi car je l'oublie fr&#233;quemment) : sur Mac OS X, il y a les pages de manuel mais aussi la base whatis qui est mise &#224; jour. D'o&#249; :
- man : donne la description compl&#232;te d'une commande (ou d'un header ou une fonction C, aussi)
- whatis : donne la description succincte d'une commande (_idem_)
- apropos : donne une liste d'entr&#233;es des pages de manuel correspondant &#224; un (ou plusieurs) mot(s) clef (s) en param&#232;tre.

ainsi 
	
	



```
apropos image
```
m'a donn&#233;, entre autres choses, _sips_.


----------



## plovemax (26 Juillet 2006)

feut a dit:
			
		

> Aucun, j'ai des fichier Tiff, et je voudrai les convertir en pdf sans avoir à les lancer avec  aperçu et faire enregistrer sous et selectionner PDF dans le format.
> 
> 
> J'ai essayer avec Automator et Apple script, mais je n'est trouvé de solution.
> ...



installes les utilitaires netpbm (http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/) éventuellement en utilisant fink;
ensuite
anytopnm (ou tifftopnm)
pnmtops
pstopdf

voir sur le site de netpbm pour la syntaxe et le fonctionnement de ces utilitaires


----------

